

Startup Weekend: Problems - transburgh
http://problems.startupweekend.com/pages/problems___startup_ideas

======
mynameishere
An idea I've thought about but abandoned personally: Getting market
prices/reviews for services (contrasted with goods. That is, the prices
charged by plumbers, auto mechanics, etc.) It's easy to find out the going
rate on a 1 TB external hard drive. Not so much regarding replacing brake pads
in a given zip code radius.

Not a weekend startup, of course.

~~~
jlees
As a sweeping generalisation, I find people of our generation (assuming we're
all young twentysomething hackers, mostly) far less informed on what you
should be paying for these sorts of services than our parents. Of course, it
doesn't help that a lot of us are happy to throw money at the problem as long
as the prices aren't too unreasonable.

~~~
lucumo
That probably has a lot to do with having more experience and mostly age
(read: time to get experience with it). Not so much with generations...

~~~
jlees
perhaps I should have qualified with 'than our parents would have been at our
age', then.

Of course, I've probably been listening to too many stories of the good old
days from mine, lately..!

------
andrewhyde
This is in response to Dave McClure visiting Startup Weekend SF this weekend.
Your pitch is selling a problem, what are problems that you have? What
products that you would like to see solved... generally on a smaller app basis
(us being at Startup Weekend and all).

We used UserVoice for this, btw.

------
Alex3917
I'd like responses to my news.yc comments to show up in growl.

~~~
pclark
if news.yc used Disqus, this would [potentially] be much easier.

------
lforrest
Here’s more of a "challenge" than a problem I’d appreciate feedback on. Our
team-of-two is creating an iPhone App for Kiva (no, there’s not one already).
It’s obviously down to the wire on what functionality will make it in for the
launch tonight. Knowing you guys are probably familiar with www.Kiva.com, any
feedback on the functionality you’d most want is appreciated. More
specifically, what's the one thing you'd want your Kiva App for iPhone to do?

Now back to work.

~~~
justinsb
The really big difference of the iPhone is that it's mobile, and is therefore
around in social settings. Because of that I think the killer use case for a
Kiva iPhone app is evangelizing Kiva to others: showing them the investments
I've made, the repayments, the status updates from the entrepreneurs, and
letting people look around for other people on the site that appeal to them.
Help me show my friends - over dinner - that they should put money into Kiva.
Actually signing up or doing lending on the iPhone, I think will always be
simpler on my full computer.

When you were pitching the idea Dave McClure mentioned that the biggest
problem Kiva has is inventory of borrowers, not of lenders. I think that
didn't come properly over the mic.

I think what you're doing is great - I'm stopping by Startup Weekend later on
today and will say hello. Have they fixed the wifi problems yet?

~~~
lforrest
Thanks for the insightful input Justin. Come say hello when you get here. As
for interwebs, @tylerwillis said the capacity is now doubled so it shouldn't
be a problem, but I'll be there in 20 to test.

------
tomsucks
Apparently my login for Uservoice is only half correct, because it doesn't
throw an error but sends me to your site still logged out. I'm very annoyed
with the whole thing so I can't even vote on your projects. Have fun with
uservoice.

~~~
andrewhyde
Is it an error because we are using a subdomain? i.e. you are logged into
uservoice.com but not problems.startupweekend.com?

Just a guess.

~~~
tomsucks
Uservoice is just very finicky about my passwords and such. I logged in with
Gmail afterward and that worked, then I tried to link it to my account using a
l/p that I know is good, and so it apparently accepted it and forwarded me to
problems.startupweekend.com where it suggested I log in. I had a lot of fun
doing that dance, and hope to never do it again.

~~~
rrwhite
Known bug related to domain aliasing (session cookie set on one domain and not
the other). Sorry about that, we're working to get that fixed.

------
Tichy
What software are they using for this voting thing?

~~~
pclark
UserVoice

------
drumdance
an Ajax toolkit for building flowchart style UIs. So many web apps could
benefit from more visual, floating, drag & drop UI

------
thinkcomp
Does anybody know what time the Sunday demos actually start?

~~~
tylerhwillis
7pm

